# MOT On Tuesday 14th May



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

OK People,

Wish me well, the MOT is due on the Winnie and my Bro and I will be traveling down the M4 from Devizes way to Slough. He has a friend who does a proper MOT but will allow us to get underneath whilst it is being carried out.

Once this has been done I will publish information on the previous MOT which is very suspicious!

Regards

Chris


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

good luck Chris, 


mine expires tomorrow. very nervous as my history of MOTs is rarely clear of problems.. and my vehicle is 1984.  going to book it for the weekend at a council place if i can, unless they are shut Saturday...

John


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Guys

Best of luck


stew


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

MOT passed with no problems!!! Yippee!!

Why was I concerned?

Well it turns out that the MOT which the guy I bought the vehicle from, had done was a bogus one! I contacted the issuing garage and asked how big a vehicle they could take and they said....... 3 ton! Could not take a 7.5 ton or 30ft vehicle sir!

Very concerned that this could happen and that the person whom I bought the Winnie off could let me buy it with a bogus MOT knowing I had children in the vehicle.

I did get a little concerned at the end of last year when I discovered the lights where still USA style. You may recall that I re-wired to allow separate brake and indicator lights. Well I now have to also add a rear fog light. The only thing that was advisory on the MOT, was the nearside front (rear joint) drag link end ball joint which has slight play.

Not too sure that I should name and shame the garage that the bogus MOT was from in case it was not their doing. Enough to say East side of London.

Regards

Chris


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

well done Chris..

I havent booked mine yet


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations Chris
If you know for definite that the previous MOT was bogus I would report the garage to VOSA immediately mate..... One of these days someone will get killed (I am sure it must have happened already) just because someone got a dodgy ticket. Call VOSA and report them....
On your advise, speak to Duncan (damondunc) as he gave me some advice about steering linkages when he serviced our Rockwood (same chassis as yours) and he could put your mind at ease or other than that diagnose what is required and quote you for the job :lol: 

Good luck matey

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Contgratulations Chris 
It's always a huge sigh of relief when your baby gets a clean bill of health.. nerve wracking to say the least.. George is due in August .. :roll: 
I concur with Keith, report to VOSA


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I dread MOT tome but it has to be done.

What a lovely feeling when you get your new one issued :wink:


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Chris 
the garage may not have been involved in issueing a dodgy mot but they are supposed to keep unused ones locked away and if they have any missing to inform vosa they are numbered in a book so they must be in some way involved they have to use the garages stamp on the old style mot i would report them if it was me
Tony


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

You have all convinced me that it is the correct thing to do. I will contact VOSA tomorrow.

Many thanks for pointing me in the correct direction.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Well done Chris
You know it is the right thing to do mate....
Personally I never fear an MOT, and I think that if you keep your vehicle properly serviced and regularly checked then there should be no worries, and I also think that if something fails on an MOT inspection, well better that than it failing whilst I was driving down the road 8O 8O 8O 
I guess it all depends upon ones outlook on life though..........

Anyway congratulations on passing the MOT Chris and for tomorrows phone call :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Booked...

Monday morning 11am Reigate council !

scared.. yes. not least because I have hardly looked over vehicle and rarely driven it...

saying that, even though its over 20 years old, it looks ok underneath...

Brakes appear ok , tyres good except one suffered light cracking due to sun
Headlamp reflectors rusting

exhaust a bit noisy but doubt it will fail on that.

um.. better check lights and things and cross fingers!


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Very interesting!

I called VOSA and it took some effort to get them to report this!

I explained that the garage said they could not MOT more than 3 ton and could not do a 30ft vehicle. VOSA's esponse was it is a class IV and any garage could do it! I explained that the garage said only 3 ton maximum!

In the end they agreed to put an investigator onto it and will get back to me if they need to!

I will keep you informed.

Chris


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Chris 
I reckon you did the right thing 
it never ceases to amaze me the attitude of officials in this country they make a big tv advert thing about confiscating unroadworthy vehicles then when you report something shady they do thier best to avoid it probably because they've got to get off thier a**se and do some work 
Tony


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Sounds about right Chris....
It would seem it is OK to drive around in a vehicle with a dodgy MOT, with God only knows what faults but you just try importing an RV that is 100.5 inches wide :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Well done for calling though mate

Keith


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

The garage we used to use to MOT our Monaco used a drive over pit. Since our last MOT they've closed and it seems everywhere else has gone over to using lifts. (Eventually got our MOT done while it was with Logical).
Maybe that's what's happened with the garage that MOTd yours. Having said that, I still think you did the right thing in reporting them. If they are innocent then they've nothing to worry about. If not, then I hope they get the book thrown at them.

Doug


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Falken
Yes John at Logical takes the RV's to the same place in Northampton where I get mine done (can't remember the name just now... SMC????)Anyway they have the contract to maintain, repair and MOT all the local councils vehicles form the surrounding area. They are very good and thorough, so you know you have a good MOT matey :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------

